# Micro Force Sensors?



## nardopolo (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello, i need to use some micro force sensors capable of measuring -20 to 40 micronewtons (µN). Anyone know where i can get one cheaply? Its for school work.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

you could try Maplins (UK) or Radio Shack (USA & International) depending upon where you live ... also Conrad Electronics in Germany ...


----------



## nardopolo (Feb 7, 2006)

i have checked these places and they are mostly electronics, there are no micro force sensors that fit the criteria. Thanks anyways. Are there any other places though? Specialty stores? I have found femtotools.com which is useful, and so is sensorone.com but im still looking for cheaper versions.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Only other places that might have something are places like Farnell, RS Electronics, and a few others that cater for production rather than the individual sale. Usually quite expensive too ..

I'll do a google and see what I come up with


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I looked but found nothing more than you had already found .. if you have any idea where they are being used in equipment maybe you could try getting hold of some scrap equipment and removing it .. REALLY CAREFULLY!!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

What about strain gauges?


----------



## nardopolo (Feb 7, 2006)

They have to be sensitive enough to detect the strength of a fly's wings, which is about 1-40 µN (MicroNewtons)


----------

